# Looking For Designer



## SFODiehard (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey!

I am the co-owner of www.sportsfansonly.com . There is a display there now, but we dont know if we want to keep it. If you think you can do better than that, then please register at the forums and send me a PM or IM me at nystreet19 (AOL/AIM). My email is [email protected] is you would prefer contacting me that way.

I am not trying to spam as I have already came here before, but just looking for a designer. If I wanted to spam, you guys wouldve realized by now -razz: I hope you guys understand.


----------



## talkhost (Aug 23, 2005)

You can always try using a ready made template if you're not competent in web design. That would work out a lot cheaper than hiring a designer.


----------



## dr_insanity (Aug 19, 2005)

Provided the website is simple display and doesn't require too much by the way of hardcore background programming, I could probably knock something up for you. I have done a couple of websites in the past and my skills are ever developing. If you wanna take a look at some of my stuff, feel free

www.esupply.co.uk - This one is for primary school science equipment, hence the bright and garish colours. Quite a strict design breif for this one so I couldn't really flex my creative muscles.
www.sunrisevillaorlando.co.uk - This one I had a little more of an open template so I could work through my own ideas, there are still some aspects I am not entirly happy with, but my client likes it.
www.oakleybathrooms.co.uk - This one I knocked up quickly in publisher, it is very basic and has a lot of redundant code, but I was under severe time constraints.
www.381.co.uk - This is my most recent one, again I was limited with any creativity with the design and I am still unhappy with the background.

If you want me to take a look at doing your website, feel free to pm me and we can discuss your requirements.


----------



## TrancerDeeJay (Sep 7, 2005)

I see that the site is now under constuction, but if you need help at any time you can also message me.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

This thread has been closed. We are here to offer free tech support, not for help wanted. A classified/help wanted section is being considered — until then, all matters such as this should be posted in the advertisements forum, which a user must have 20 posts in order to use. When you have the 20 minimum, feel free to post in the advertisements section.
Thanks for your cooperation
-Six


----------

